# Darts Anyone (steel tip)



## Bill.Cormier (Nov 21, 2011)

New to Duabi, darts in hand. Need a good game (or two).:boxing:


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Bill.Cormier said:


> New to Duabi, darts in hand. Need a good game (or two).:boxing:


Welcome Bill, Quite a few of the sports type bars have dart boards and regular games. The Byblos hotel in Tecom and the new one in Marina bars both have a few boards, the metropolitan hotel on SZR have a couple of boards in the Red lion pub, if you out near the top end of Dubai (disco gardens, marina etc try Jebel Ali club for darts, pool and cheap(er) beer or if JLT Mcgettingans have a couple of boards.

Just a few to be going on with.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Bill.Cormier said:


> New to Duabi, darts in hand. Need a good game (or two).:boxing:


What area do you live in Bill ? I play about once a week usually on Friday afternoons at the Ramee Rose in Tecom, great set up there for darts and fairly cheapish beer...25d's a pint.


----------



## Bill.Cormier (Nov 21, 2011)

Laowei said:


> Welcome Bill, Quite a few of the sports type bars have dart boards and regular games. The Byblos hotel in Tecom and the new one in Marina bars both have a few boards, the metropolitan hotel on SZR have a couple of boards in the Red lion pub, if you out near the top end of Dubai (disco gardens, marina etc try Jebel Ali club for darts, pool and cheap(er) beer or if JLT Mcgettingans have a couple of boards.
> 
> Just a few to be going on with.


Thanx, I am going to the Red Lion tonight for a look. As always my darts will be with me. I'll check out the others as time goes. Appreciate the info...


----------

